# Remodelação do Tópico Seguimento Mensal



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 01:23)

Remodelação do Tópico Seguimento Mensal

O Fórum MeteoPT cresceu imenso nos últimos meses, tanto em membros como em posts. Para continuar a auferir da mesma simplicidade de leitura actual ou consulta posterior dos tópicos de seguimento, optou-se agora pela divisão do seguimento meteorológico em regiões com afinidades climáticas. 







Assim o seguimento passa a ser feito nos seguintes tópicos: 

 Litoral Norte
 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Centro
 Sul
 Açores e Madeira



*Equipa MeteoPT*


----------



## actioman (2 Mar 2009 às 02:07)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



Rog disse:


> Remodelação do Tópico Seguimento Mensal
> 
> O Fórum MeteoPT cresceu imenso nos últimos meses, tanto em membros como em posts. Para continuar a auferir da mesma simplicidade de leitura actual ou consulta posterior dos tópicos de seguimento, optou-se agora pela sua divisão por regiões com afinidades meteorológicas/climáticas.



Já o tinha feito no tópico de seguimento do Sul, mas uma vez que aqui parece melhor enquadrado, aqui lhes deixo a transcrição do meu feedback perante tal mudança radical:




> Não concordo em absoluto com esta _sectarização_ de zonas . Se Portugal fosse um país maior, tipo Espanha ou França, seria lógico. Agora num país pequeníssimo como o nosso não faz sentido. Peço desculpa, mas é a minha opinião.
> Com esta divisão, haverá membros com os quais deixarei de interagir, pois estaremos em zonas diferentes. Para não falar que os que estamos na zona Sul, nos iremos _sentir sozinhos_; porque somos poucos membros registados e ainda menos os que escrevemos com alguma frequência; porque é uma zona que meteorológicamente falando é pobre em fenómenos meteorológicos (como aliás em quase tudo o resto )
> 
> E pior ainda, será a zona Açores e Madeira.
> ...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2009 às 02:41)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



actioman disse:


> Já o tinha feito no tópico de seguimento do Sul, mas uma vez que aqui parece melhor enquadrado, aqui lhes deixo a transcrição do meu feedback perante tal mudança radical:



Apoiado

Assim a interacção entre membros está limitada a pequenas porções de região.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 02:57)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



actioman disse:


> Com esta divisão, haverá membros com os quais deixarei de interagir, pois estaremos em zonas diferentes. Para não falar que os que estamos na zona Sul, nos iremos sentir sozinhos; porque somos poucos membros registados e ainda menos os que escrevemos com alguma frequência; porque é uma zona que meteorológicamente falando é pobre em fenómenos meteorológicos (como aliás em quase tudo o resto )
> 
> E pior ainda, será a zona Açores e Madeira.
> 
> ...



O mês de Janeiro foi completamente caótico ao nível da organização do fórum. Alguém que queria saber o tempo que fez na Madeira no dia 20, terá de vasculhar por centenas de posts, muitos deles repetido com coisas do tipo: "já neva em Bragança?". Algo cuja resposta se encontra 1 ou 2 páginas atrás, embora apenas tivessem passado 5 minutos após ter sido postada. Isto porque a afluência foi. Chegámos a ter mais de 1000 posts por dia. 

Por isso, e neste ponto, faz todo o sentido algo mais organizado, não se perdendo os extremos de São Miguel, por entre os dizeres da trovoada ou da neve. E se assim pensarmos, tudo o que não tem a ver com o acontecimento extremo da altura, cai em vazio, e perde-se, porque ninguém liga.

Em relação à interacção com os membros, espera-se que esta não seja quebrada. Quando nevar na Covilhã, todos poderemos comentar e interagir com as noticias que de lá nos chegam, da mesma forma que quando trovejar no Algarve, todos poderão e deverão interagir com as imagens de satélite, radar...
No fundo o que se pretende é uma melhor organização.

Aliás, o bom, bom seria não deixar morrer mas dar mais vida às regiões mais paradas. Principalmente aos Açores e à Madeira. Os membros lá são poucos, mas também é verdade que nos esquecemos, às vezes um pouco deles. E o seguimento da neve há umas semanas nas Flores, ficou como que esquecida. Um acontecimento do qual todos tivemos oportunidade de participar.
Há webcams, há os satélites, as EMA's. Há uma necessidade de promover a interacção na observação do estado do tempo de um determinado sitio que não o nosso, e promover a interacção.

Não se restrinjam apenas à vossa região. As regiões servem para uma melhor organização e não para separar ninguém. E óptimo seria se as regiões com menos membros, pudessem assim crescer.

Março é à partida um mês para todos os gostos: neve, chuva, vento, sol, AA.
Por isso achamos que faz todo o sentido fazer este teste durante este mês.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Mar 2009 às 08:02)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Estou um bocado reticente com estas divisões. Apesar de poder-mos participar em todos dá-me a sensação de distancia. E não costuma ser no seguimento do mês que há mais confusão, mas sim nos "especiais" porque há mais a registar. Mas vamos ver...


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 09:17)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Em condições normais, isto é, quando se relatam apenas temperaturas, humidades, pressão, etc, parece-me boa ideia e divisão.

 Contudo, na existência de fenómenos metereológicos interessantes (chuva intensa, vento forte, neve, trovoada, etc), torna-se difícil a percepção do que se está a passar pelo país, exigia que saltassemos de tópico para tópico, o que convenhamos não é prático.

Será possível nestes casos, que infelizmente são limitadas no tempo, unificar temporariamente as várias regiões?


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2009 às 09:46)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Fui hoje surpreendido com as alterações no forum relativas ao seguimento...
Embora compreenda perfeitamente os argumentos dos administradores/moderadores, não concordo com os mesmos.
É verdade que se torna difícil seguir os tópicos em altura de maior afluência, mas regra geral isso passa-se nos seguimentos especiais, e não no seguimento normal. 
Vamos ter tópicos de seguimento parados durante muito tempo...
Regionalizar o seguimento, é aumentar o trabalho que se tem a ter uma noção abrangente do real estado do tempo no país, obrigando-nos a recorrer a diversos tópicos para saber como seguem as coisas de norte a sul.
Além disso, limitará, creio, as interacções entre membros, o que, não sendo objectivo dos tópicos, por vezes se reveste de interesse...
Talvez seja eu que sou reticente às mudanças, mas neste caso, e com o devido respeito, não concordo com as mesmas...


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 10:48)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Concordo com o que o André disse, mas acho que numa situação de seguimento especial seria bom ter um tópico onde todos juntos pudessemos relatar o que se passa na nossa zona, para uma melhor avaliação e acompanhamento do evoluir de uma determinada situação.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2009 às 10:56)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Gostei da mudança!


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



jpmartins disse:


> Concordo com o que o André disse, mas acho que numa situação de seguimento especial seria bom ter um tópico onde todos juntos pudessemos relatar o que se passa na nossa zona, para uma melhor avaliação e acompanhamento do evoluir de uma determinada situação.



Apenas uma coisa que julgo relevante. Ainda agora por exemplo e perante uma questão do membro Aurélio postei no seguimento Sul. Com esta nova organização foi fácil, imediatamente, ver e responder.
Digo isto apenas para tirar um pouco aquela ideia que estes tópicos "regionalizados" passaram a ser nichos de quem posta nas respectivas regiões. Respeito os pontos a favor e contra que têm sido ditos e percebo todos os pontos de vista. Mas acho que existem potenciais desta nova organização que se calhar ainda não estão a  ser totalmente analisados pelos membros.

Já agora jpmartins que falaste nos seguimentos especiais, eu até acho, na minha modesta opinião, o contrário! Acho que é nesses seguimentos que é possível um maior acompanhamento a nível regional, nos vários tópicos, com uma maior organização. Sem centenas de posts em poucas horas no mesmo tópico! E estando tudo dividido em zonas, é possível observar bem aquilo que se passa nos diferentes sítios sem grandes confusões , em que certa altura já ninguém percebe bem onde se situam os pontos de "maior acção". É claro que tudo tem que ter uma prática, de ser testado no real! É por isso que acho que foi boa ideia avançar com este modelo, afim de ser testado. Modelo este que é utilizado noutros foruns de meteorologia internacionais 

Se não resultar paciência , claro  Mas nunca se sabe sem tentar, não é verdade?


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 11:46)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



mr. phillip disse:


> É verdade que se torna difícil seguir os tópicos em altura de maior afluência, mas regra geral isso passa-se nos seguimentos especiais, e não no seguimento normal.
> Vamos ter tópicos de seguimento parados durante muito tempo...
> Regionalizar o seguimento, é aumentar o trabalho que se tem a ter uma noção abrangente do real estado do tempo no país, obrigando-nos a recorrer a diversos tópicos para saber como seguem as coisas de norte a sul.
> Além disso, limitará, creio, as interacções entre membros, o que, não sendo objectivo dos tópicos, por vezes se reveste de interesse...
> Talvez seja eu que sou reticente às mudanças, mas neste caso, e com o devido respeito, não concordo com as mesmas...



Há algo que não foi explicado! 

Com os seguimentos regionais, deixa de haver seguimentos especiais..

No entanto, sempre que houver algo mais interessante para acompanhar, por exemplo: chuva forte no litoral norte, ou uma qualquer tempestade nos Açores, automaticamente, o nome actual dos seguimentos é alterado.

Por exemplo:
*
Seguimento Litoral Norte - Seg. Especial Chuva, Vento forte, 7 a 10 de Março de 2009.*
Com o ponto de exclamação no lado esquerdo a chamar à atenção.

Assim que o tempo voltar ao normal, retoma-se o titulo anterior:
Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2008.

Assim sendo, fica tudo em sequência, (como uma espécie de diário meteorológico sem quebras da região "x"), e ninguém perde pitada do que vai acontecendo pelo país.

Esta é a nossa ideia.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 11:48)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Sim, talvez não estivesse a ponderar todos os pontos, não passa de uma questão de habito.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 11:59)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



jpmartins disse:


> Sim, talvez não estivesse a ponderar todos os pontos, não passa de uma questão de habito.



Sim, e isso nem sempre é fácil, é mesmo o tempo a solução! Aproveito para chamar a atenção para um facto positivo! Vejam o que está a acontecer por exemplo com o seguimento dos Açores e Madeira! Excepcional, a meu ver...


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2009 às 12:00)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



AnDré disse:


> Há algo que não foi explicado!
> 
> Com os seguimentos regionais, deixa de haver seguimentos especiais..
> 
> ...



Embora com as reservas manifestadas, vamos dar então o benefício da dúvida, e esperar que tudo corra bem, e que as mudanças sejam, de facto, positivas...


----------



## iceworld (2 Mar 2009 às 12:29)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



AnDré disse:


> Há algo que não foi explicado!
> 
> Com os seguimentos regionais, deixa de haver seguimentos especiais..
> 
> ...



Este ponto é fundamenta!!
Sou contra este tipo de organização dividida por regiões no seguimento normal, pois a meu vai fazer com que certas zonas não tenham a mesma vivacidade o que pode afectar o interesse de novos membros dessas zonas, e claro a interacção regular com outros membros.
Por outro lado parece-me  que em seguimentos especiais (de Inverno) de grande número de participantes este organização seja de mais fácil consulta e seguimento.
Mas como o Vitamos referiu experimentar é a melhor solução.


----------



## Gongas (2 Mar 2009 às 13:17)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Eu discordo com esta escolha do Meteopt em dividir as regiões em vários NUTS, pois o nosso país é tão grande que temos de o dividir em várias regiões para não haver confusões. Penso que o mais apropriado seria a divisão NORTE-CENTRO-SUL.
Sou daqueles que defendo que Coimbra pertence ao Norte ou Centro Norte e por exemplo Lisboa ao Sul ou centro-sul. o próprio clima é mais idêntico ao do Norte.
È obvio que respeito a escolha dos moderadores neste fórum, apesar de não concordar com ela e continuarei a participar. Julgo que teria sido mais democrático por a questão em votação, onde os membros deste fórum votavam se concordavam ou não com esta possível alteração. 
Cumprimentos


----------



## kikofra (2 Mar 2009 às 14:02)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

nao concordo com isto. Ainda por cima sem seguimentos especiais fica um bocado mais dificil de por exemplo uns tempos depois do acontecimento se quizer recordar do acontecimento encontrar o acontecimento


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2009 às 14:08)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Olá

A reorganização obviamente tem desvantagens e já esperávamos que seria discutível. Mas ela foi feita após o Inverno muito agitado com muitos seguimentos especiais consecutivos que se tornavam caóticos de consultar e de moderar, com muita informação perdida e repetida.

Os maiores benefícios não se vêm agora com tempo calmo, mas nas alturas em que antes havia seguimentos especiais e que a partir de agora já não haverá. O primeiro objectivo disto é facilitar a moderação que será agora distribuída por regiões com moderadores mais focalizados a determinada região. O segundo objectivo era tentar arranjar alguma solução para o caos que havia nos seguimentos especiais, com informação demasiado dispersa para quem a queria consultar. Por exemplo alguém da Guarda a perguntar se nevava em Bragança e tinha que ler dezenas de páginas para saber o que se passava, ou alguém da Madeira a pôr uma notícia que outra pessoa já tinha posto umas páginas atrás.

Relativamente à escolha das regiões, o critério foi de haver alguma afinidade. Julgo que não é difícil perceber a ideia da escolha. É habitual termos pessoas de Castelo branco ou Guarda atentas ao que se passa em Bragança em termos de neve ou pessoas no litoral à espera da aproximação de uma frente, ou pessoas pelo sul com as suas trovoadas. Nunca nenhuma divisão seria perfeita, esta penso que é a melhor possível em relação às suas afinidades meteorológicas e isto usando um numero nem muito alto nem muito baixo de regiões .

Em relação às zonas com poucos utilizadores, esperamos que suceda exactamente o inverso do que alguns temem, ou seja, são regiões que vão obter agora mais visibilidade em relação ao que se passa e por serem poucos membros a sua participação antes ficava perdida em muitas mensagens de outras regiões mais "densas" e com esta mudança esperemos que até incentive os membros (actuais e novos) dessas regiões a participarem mais e o resto do fórum também se envolver mais nessas regiões.

Em relação aos seguimentos especiais que desaparecem, será criado no futuro um tópico que funcionará como uma espécie de arquivo/índice, mas não no seguimento, será um tópico em Meteorologia ou Eventos que reunirá informações de resumo do evento e links para as páginas onde o mesmo foi seguido, links para os tópicos de fotografia alusivos ao evento, ou link's para algo que tenha sucedido no evento (tornado por exemplo), etc. Este índice também constará de uma futura wiki que o MeteoPT.com terá.

Em relação à interacção entre membros de diferentes regiões, penso que isso é psicológico/hábito como acontece em qualquer mudança, ninguém está "preso" à sua região, interage e participa nos outros tópicos sem qualquer problema. 

Para finalizar, a reorganização é uma experiência para fazer durante algum tempo para depois se avaliar os resultados. Não existem soluções perfeitas e muitas vezes o óptimo é inimigo do bom.  Mais tarde analisamos se as vantagens funcionam ou não na prática, e se são superiores às desvantagens, se é preciso fazer afinações ou até se desiste e se regressa ao modelo antigo. E sem todos experimentarem na prática com hábito também seria difícil todos perceberem a filosofia e darem a sua opinião antecipadamente do que é melhor ou não, nem nós temos certezas absolutas. Daqui a uns meses todos estaremos em melhor posição para decidir o que é melhor.


----------



## mocha (2 Mar 2009 às 17:06)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Boas, como ja referi no topico de seguimento litoral centro sul (acho eu), ja ando meio perdida nas regioes de portugal, fiquei surpreendida com esta alteração, infelizmente pela negativa, eu entendo ate que possa ser mais facil para a moderação, não sei se existe ou não uma outra solução, disso não entendo eu, mas como membro para mim ficará muito mais dificil seguir topicos e ainda mais não haverá especiais (outra decepção).
Se o meu tempo já é pouco, agora então tou a ver a minha participação a decrescer, espero que seja bom para o forum estas novidades, continuação de bom trabalho a todos.
Espero que ninguem leve a mal o meu desabafo


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 17:26)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



mocha disse:


> Boas, como ja referi no topico de seguimento litoral centro sul (acho eu), ja ando meio perdida nas regioes de portugal, fiquei surpreendida com esta alteração, infelizmente pela negativa, eu entendo ate que possa ser mais facil para a moderação, não sei se existe ou não uma outra solução, disso não entendo eu, mas como membro para mim ficará muito mais dificil seguir topicos e ainda mais não haverá especiais (outra decepção).
> Se o meu tempo já é pouco, agora então tou a ver a minha participação a decrescer, espero que seja bom para o forum estas novidades, continuação de bom trabalho a todos.
> Espero que ninguem leve a mal o meu desabafo



Claro que ninguém levará a mal, todas as opiniões são válidas. 
Mas deixa-me só expressar um ponto de vista.
Eu sou daquelas pessoas que por não ter net em casa estou ausente durante vários dias. Em alturas de elevada participação, e sobretudo se havia seguimentos especiais, eu por exemplo para acompanhar pelo menos uma parte importante do evento, tinha que andar a remexer em centenas e até já quese em milhares de posts, muitas vezes colocados de minuto a minuto num único tópico!

Sinceramente acho que em termos de seguimento regular e da própria arrumação das coisas, isto facilita a vida até ás pessoas que estão há algum tempo sem vir ao fórum e permitem seleccionar informação de forma mais leve e menos caótica. Por outro lado e como já referido toda a informação relevante de eventos especiais é colectável em tópico apropriado! Mas este é apenas o meu ponto de vista


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 17:37)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Após o primeiro contacto e algumas horas de reflexão com esta nova arrumação da casa meteopt, devo dizer que mudei de opinião, não é assim tão difícil estar atento a todos os pontos deste nosso Portugal e sem dúvida que fica tudo bem mais organizado.


----------



## jorgepaulino (2 Mar 2009 às 19:06)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2009*

Boa noite a todos,

Não quero deixar de expressar a minha opinião, apesar de offtopic (mas não sei onde a colocar):

Acho despropositada esta divisão do seguimento do estado do tempo.

Somo um País muito pequeno para tantas divisões. O ideal seria continuar tal e qual como estavamos, mas ok, a gestão do forum é que sabe.

No máximo poderiamos ter:

- Norte (até ao douro)
- Centro (douro até tejo)
- Sul (para baixo do tejo e Lisboa)
- Acores
- Madeira

Cumprimentos,
Jorge Paulino


----------



## psm (2 Mar 2009 às 19:22)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Vou levar isto na desportiva, o Meteopt está já a pensar na divisão de Portugal em regiões admistrativas

Os admistradores e os moderadores têm razão de uma coisa é tremendo confuso moderar, e não são pagos para tal.

Quanto a este novo fromato para mim acho que é aborrecido dividir o nosso pequeno pais.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 19:29)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Não há nada como experimentar para tirarmos conclusões. Eu sugeria que no final do mês de Março transmitissemos as nossas opiniões sobre o novo formato. O objectivo será sempre contribuir para a optimização deste forum


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 19:51)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Primeira conclusão que estou a tirar: o forum parece mais "profissional" e organizado. Estou convencido que vai atrair mais interessados. Parabéns aos administradores


----------



## Acardoso (2 Mar 2009 às 21:44)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Os meus parabéns aos administradores pelas alterações realizadas no fórum...acho que alteração deve ser vista como uma nova atracção para uma actividade mais continua! Parabéns e continuem


----------



## mocha (2 Mar 2009 às 22:01)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



vitamos disse:


> Claro que ninguém levará a mal, todas as opiniões são válidas.
> Mas deixa-me só expressar um ponto de vista.
> Eu sou daquelas pessoas que por não ter net em casa estou ausente durante vários dias. Em alturas de elevada participação, e sobretudo se havia seguimentos especiais, eu por exemplo para acompanhar pelo menos uma parte importante do evento, tinha que andar a remexer em centenas e até já quese em milhares de posts, muitas vezes colocados de minuto a minuto num único tópico!
> 
> Sinceramente acho que em termos de seguimento regular e da própria arrumação das coisas, isto facilita a vida até ás pessoas que estão há algum tempo sem vir ao fórum e permitem seleccionar informação de forma mais leve e menos caótica. Por outro lado e como já referido toda a informação relevante de eventos especiais é colectável em tópico apropriado! Mas este é apenas o meu ponto de vista



Bem eu tive ausente umas horas e não vou ter tempo de ler os varios seguimentos como era de esperar, so isso
Por isso não ficarei a saber o que se passou no resto do País, e tambem eu sou do barreiro e no mesmo seguimento tou a ler posts de Leiria (Barreio/Leira ainda é uma boa distancia), ideal seria talvez norte, centro sul e ilhas.
Pra mim ideal era tar como tava, mas não se pode agradar a gregos e troianos


----------



## Brigantia (2 Mar 2009 às 22:55)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Bem , eu ao princípio também fiquei um pouco renitente relativamente á mudança da parte do seguimento, mas depois de dar uma volta pelas várias regiões fiquei convencido.

Temos um fórum muito mais organizado o que permite uma rápida consulta de um seguimento numa determinada zona.

PS: Já agora, pergunto aos Administradores quando pretendem disponibilizar definitivamente o modelo Meteopt.com/GFS.

Abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2009 às 13:03)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*

Bom, fazendo uma visita assim por alto, que o tempo não é muito fiquei surpreendido com a alteração do seguimento, mas gostei da alteração, mais rápido consultar dados e assim seguir o seguimento melhor..
Já agora quero deixar uma sugestão aos administradores e moderadores deste fórum, já que fizeram esta alteração no seguimento, quando surgir seguimento especiais também aplicam às várias regiões, vou dar três exemplos: 1º exemplo seguimento especial Depressão Esmeraldina de Setembro passado poderiasse chamar seguimento especial depressão esmeraldina "Sul ou Algarve" foi onde ocorreu, o caso de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 Seguimento Especial: Grande Lisboa e Setúbal, e o caso dos seguimentos especiais feitos este inverno, que seria um seguimento especial Norte e Centro, visto que parte do Sul e mais a região do Algarve pouco ou nada foi afectada, e assim os seguimentos especiais só iriam verificar-se nas regiões que fossem mais afectadas. 
Na minha opinião acho que ficava melhor criarem um seguimento para a Grande Lisboa e Setúbal, visto que é uma região com muitos membros e assim ficava tudo melhor organizado, não concordo é que Setúbal pertença ao litoral centro, devia pertencer ao Sul, assim como Lisboa, ou então criarem um tópico para a Grande Lisboa e Setúbal aí concordo, assim não faz qualquer sentido.


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2009 às 13:12)

*Re: Novidades no fórum*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, fazendo uma visita assim por alto, que o tempo não é muito fiquei surpreendido com a alteração do seguimento, mas gostei da alteração, mais rápido consultar dados e assim seguir o seguimento melhor..
> Já agora quero deixar uma sugestão aos administradores e moderadores deste fórum, já que fizeram esta alteração no seguimento, quando surgir seguimento especiais também aplicam às várias regiões, vou dar três exemplos: 1º exemplo seguimento especial Depressão Esmeraldina de Setembro passado poderiasse chamar seguimento especial depressão esmeraldina "Sul ou Algarve" foi onde ocorreu, o caso de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 Seguimento Especial: Grande Lisboa e Setúbal, e o caso dos seguimentos especiais feitos este inverno, que seria um seguimento especial Norte e Centro, visto que parte do Sul e mais a região do Algarve pouco ou nada foi afectada, e assim os seguimentos especiais só iriam verificar-se nas regiões que fossem mais afectadas.



Sim essa hipótese está equacionada, os seguimentos especiais passam a ser feitos dentro dos seguimentos regionais. A título de exemplo, durante o dia de ontem, foi realizado um seguimento especial na região da Madeira devido ao frio e a queda de neve. Nestes casos, apenas o título é alterado, não se perdendo conteúdo.



> PS: Já agora, pergunto aos Administradores quando pretendem disponibilizar definitivamente o modelo Meteopt.com/GFS.



Não está esquecido, apenas estamos ainda em fase de testes e a fazer alguns ajustes que achamos necessários antes de poder disponibilizar de forma pública. Mas quando menos esperarem eles estarão aí para todos poderem consultarem.


----------



## ruimartins (4 Mar 2009 às 14:24)

Não é que conte muito mas não posso deixar de mostrar o meu desagrado por esta opção de dividir o seguimento por regiões.
Concordo que se torne mais organizado sobretudo nos episódios de seguimento especial mas julgo que o grande revés é que vai criar pequenos grupos de membros do fórum e suscitar o desagregar desta grande família...

PS. não se deixem enganar pelo n.º de comentários no meu perfil porque já consulto este fórum quase diariamente à vários anos e daí julgar ter uma opinião fundamentada.

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## vifra (4 Mar 2009 às 14:39)

ruimartins disse:


> Não é que conte muito mas não posso deixar de mostrar o meu desagrado por esta opção de dividir o seguimento por regiões.
> Concordo que se torne mais organizado sobretudo nos episódios de seguimento especial mas julgo que o grande revés é que vai criar pequenos grupos de membros do fórum e suscitar o desagregar desta grande família...
> 
> PS. não se deixem enganar pelo n.º de comentários no meu perfil porque já consulto este fórum quase diariamente à vários anos e daí julgar ter uma opinião fundamentada.
> ...



Tenho exactamente (exatamente) a mesma opinião que tu


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 14:44)

vifra disse:


> Tenho exactamente (exatamente) a mesma opinião que tu



Cabe a cada um de nós interagir com os membros de outras regiões, penso que será apenas uma questão de habituação. Ontem, por exemplo, estive a "chatear" a malta do interior norte e centro


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2009 às 14:53)

Veterano disse:


> Cabe a cada um de nós interagir com os membros de outras regiões, penso que será apenas uma questão de habituação. Ontem, por exemplo, estive a "chatear" a malta do interior norte e centro



Eu também não sinto quebra de interacção e a solução passa por aquilo que disseste! Um fórum também não é propriamente um chat  Mas obviamente que acompanhando os vários seguimentos podemos ter sempre um acrescento a dizer, um comentário a fazer e, porque não, uma ou outra brincadeira.

Eu re-afirmo. No meu caso estou totalmente rendido numa ideia que à partida, não acharia a mínima lógica ou piada. A realidade é que com as primeiras horas comecei a ver que as vantagens começaram logo a notar-se. Logo naquele seguimento especial da Madeira que ganhou o destaque merecido, e com uma organização que começou logo a ser bem menos caótica do que se encontrava


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2009 às 20:49)

Boas noites...

Como utilizador de alguns anos deste forum e nesta semana de uso com este sistema de divisão, na minha opinião é:

1º Demasiado dividida (Norte / Centro e Sul/arquipelagos bastariam)

2º Não consigo acompanhar o que esta acontecer na terra da malta... 

3º Existe mais organização mas a informação ao utilizador dispersa-se..

Ponto a favor: Organização

Pontos Contra: Não se consegue acompanhar completamente todas as regiões com eficacia!


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

Ao quarto dia... julgo que já posso emitir uma opinião mais fundamentada desta questão.

Assim, dividido, parece-me mais arrumado! Fica mais fácil obter informação pormenorizada do que pretendemos sem andar a "navegar" em centenas de páginas.

Quanto á divisão dos membros... o seguimento é apenas um dos tópicos de este forum!!!!

Temos a parte das estações, a de fotografia, a das ciencias da terra, a climatologia, os off-topic... não me venham com desânimos!

Eu próprio sei que quando terminar o inverno... o seguimento do interior norte vai ser uma seca!!!!


Viva o progresso! 




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## DRC (21 Abr 2009 às 21:40)

Peço desculpa aos Administradores, mas penso que esta divisão em regiões é totalmente escusada.
Enquanto o seguimento Litoral Centro tem várias páginas por dia (por ser o local onde existem mais membros), o seguimento Açores e Madeira tem 1 comentário a cada 2 ou 3 dias. Deviam voltar a pôr isto como estavam.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2009 às 22:34)

DRC disse:


> Peço desculpa aos Administradores, mas penso que esta divisão em regiões é totalmente escusada.
> Enquanto o seguimento Litoral Centro tem várias páginas por dia (por ser o local onde existem mais membros), o seguimento Açores e Madeira tem 1 comentário a cada 2 ou 3 dias. Deviam voltar a pôr isto como estavam.



Visto dessa maneira também concordo, basta comparar o número de posts entre os vários tópicos das várias regiões...


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2009 às 22:42)

Acho  que uma divisão por regiões é boa e mantém uma  maior organização das mensagens.

Mas também penso que se deveria dividir os tópicos seguimento apenas em : 

Norte

Centro 

Sul

Açores 

Madeira 


Seria o suficiente e menos "  confuso"....


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2009 às 22:56)

Passado algum tempo sobre a remodelação deste Tópico, considero que em termos climatológicos está correcta, isto é, faz todo o sentido separar o litoral do interior, são regiões de características distintas.

  Não me parece relevante o número de mensagens por região, interessa é a informação do que aí se passa e chegará o dia em que mais membros irão colaborar.

  E não nos esqueçamos que mais importante do que a quantidade de posts, será a sua qualidade.


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2009 às 23:21)

Veterano disse:


> Passado algum tempo sobre a remodelação deste Tópico, considero que em termos climatológicos está correcta, isto é, faz todo o sentido separar o litoral do interior, são regiões de características distintas.
> 
> Não me parece relevante o número de mensagens por região, interessa é a informação do que aí se passa e chegará o dia em que mais membros irão colaborar.
> 
> E não nos esqueçamos que mais importante do que a quantidade de posts, será a sua qualidade.





Eu concordo parcialmente contigo Veterano! De facto o que opinaste faz todo o sentido, mas também sou a favor da uma divisão diferente daquela que está agora...   
Em termos climatológicos Bragança é mais semelhante a Castelo Branco, ou à Covilhã... Mas no que toca ao seguimento metereológico, Bragança está mais relacionada com os fenómenos que atingem o Minho do que os da Beira-Baixa.

Eu, pelo menos, tenho mais interesse no tempo que "neste momento" faz em Braga, ou Amarante, do que saber o da Sertã, ou de Abrantes.
Entendo eu, pese embora toda a simpatia e companheirismo que nutro pelos colegas das Beiras, que os fenómenos que atingem Guimarães ou Amarante, que estão a 110 ou 130 km em linha recta de Bragança poderão atingir mais facilmente a minha cidade do que os fenómenos a sul da Gardunha, que está 300km a sul... e ainda tem que passar a Estrela!


É pelo menos a minha opinião! 





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2009 às 09:05)

Hoje pelas 00:00 entraremos na última semana dos 2 meses de experiência previstos e será aberta uma votação pública até ao final do mês e o seguimento de Maio abrirá conforme o resultado dessa votação.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2009 às 09:35)

Vince disse:


> Hoje pelas 00:00 entraremos na última semana dos 2 meses de experiência previstos e será aberta uma votação pública até ao final do mês e o seguimento de Maio abrirá conforme o resultado dessa votação.



Excelente forma de decisão.
Com tantas opiniões diversas, o sistema democrático será a melhor maneira de apalpar as sensibilidades de todos nós no que a este assunto diz respeito.
Votemos então!


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 09:44)

Vince disse:


> Hoje pelas 00:00 entraremos na última semana dos 2 meses de experiência previstos e será aberta uma votação pública até ao final do mês e o seguimento de Maio abrirá conforme o resultado dessa votação.



 Um esclarecimento, por favor: o que é que vamos votar? A manutenção do actual sistema versus regresso ao passado apenas, ou está previsto uma 3ª hipótese?


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2009 às 13:07)

Nunca vi o fórum tão bem organizado como agora. Parabéns aos Administradores e a Moderação 

Fico extremamente contente de o ver conforme está agora. 
Para que mudanças? Para piorar o que está feito? 

A única coisa que poderiam fazer era modificar o Seguimento dos Arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores. Por exemplo, em vez de abrirem o tópico mensalmente, abriam-no de três em três meses (trimestral) 

E só uma sugestão, fica em aberto.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Abr 2009 às 16:18)

DRC disse:


> Peço desculpa aos Administradores, mas penso que esta divisão em regiões é totalmente escusada.
> Enquanto o seguimento Litoral Centro tem várias páginas por dia (por ser o local onde existem mais membros), o seguimento Açores e Madeira tem 1 comentário a cada 2 ou 3 dias. Deviam voltar a pôr isto como estavam.



Subscrevo. 

Ainda não vagueei muito pelos seguimentos de outras regiões, mas se de facto existe assim tanta diferença em relação ao nº de participações entre elas, no mínimo pensar-se-ia que algo deveria ser feito para solucionar isto!
Se me colocasse no lugar de um dos membros participantes de uma região cujo seguimento tivesse tão pouca afluência, penso que teria que possuir uma dose extra de entusiasmo pelo fórum para manter a assiduidade desejada. Logo eu que gosto de estar suficientemente bem acompanhado em situações como esta! Felizmente estou no Litoral Centro!!!


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2009 às 16:38)

DRC disse:


> Peço desculpa aos Administradores, mas penso que esta divisão em regiões é totalmente escusada.
> Enquanto o seguimento Litoral Centro tem várias páginas por dia (por ser o local onde existem mais membros), o seguimento Açores e Madeira tem 1 comentário a cada 2 ou 3 dias. Deviam voltar a pôr isto como estavam.



Essa é de facto uma desvantagem.

Em contra partida se um dia quiseres saber algo sobre o tempo que fez na Madeira e os Açores em Março de 2009, se tivesse tudo junto, terias de procurar esses registos em 240 paginas (mais de 3600 posts), ao invés de leres um seguimento ainda que com poucas páginas.

Tanto um como outro são argumentos válidos. Agora é pôr na balança e ver qual pesa mais.


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 16:44)

joseoliveira disse:


> Subscrevo.
> 
> Ainda não vagueei muito pelos seguimentos de outras regiões, mas se de facto existe assim tanta diferença em relação ao nº de participações entre elas, no mínimo pensar-se-ia que algo deveria ser feito para solucionar isto!
> Se me colocasse no lugar de um dos membros participantes de uma região cujo seguimento tivesse tão pouca afluência, penso que teria que possuir uma dose extra de entusiasmo pelo fórum para manter a assiduidade desejada. Logo eu que gosto de estar suficientemente bem acompanhado em situações como esta! Felizmente estou no Litoral Centro!!!



 Amigo joseoliveira, eu faço parte de uma região pouco frequentada (Litoral Norte) e é engraçado que por saber que somos poucos, fico ainda com mais vontade de dar a minha modesta contribuição.

 Mas aceito que outras pessoas se possam sentir desmotivadas...

 Vamos pôr em curso o processo democrático da votação, mas também temos que pensar que haverá visitantes a acompanhar o Tópico Seguimento Mensal!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Abr 2009 às 19:39)

Na Minha Opinião esta divisão está muito bem organizada, o que deveria de mudar era que em todas as divisões de seguimentos colocassem o Ranking das temperaturas diarias, como o Rog fazia o ano passado por esta altura.


----------



## Z13 (22 Abr 2009 às 21:40)

Eu, como ontem aqui o referi, sou a favor das divisões. Contudo, gostaria de solicitar aos moderadores / administradores uma 3ª opção de escolha para ir a votação, que seria uma divisão em 4 grandes regiões, a dizer:
Norte
Centro
Sul
Ilhas


----------



## Agreste (22 Abr 2009 às 22:27)

Eu penso que se deveria continuar com a divisão actual. A desmotivação de alguns terá um pouco que ver com o fraco (pelo menos para mim) inverno que tivemos...


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 22:58)

Já que estamos a falar de Seguimento Mensal e um pouco à margem desta discussão, deviamos era tentar atingir um objectivo: ter pelo menos um membro a relatar dados em todas as principais cidades e locais estrategicamente localizados do nosso país, o que neste momento ainda está longe de acontecer! Porque não lançar uma iniciativa nesse sentido?


----------



## Brigantia (22 Abr 2009 às 23:03)

Agreste disse:


> Eu penso que se deveria continuar com a divisão actual.


Eu também sou da opinião que a divisão deve ficar como está.


----------

